

Ask HN: We realised one of our pet projects. How to market this? - sandaru1

We have been working on a small iphone app on the side, and we have just released it. We have done this project entirely for fun and gaining exposure to the app store(frankly, it wasn't that bad - compared to the horror stories we've heard). We released two of versions of the app, free and pro. We are not expecting any profit from this, but it would be nice to have some users and get some feedback. Do you have any pointers for marketing this?<p>URL : http://www.grammarfungame.com/
======
timpish
Cool! I would say get out of the building and bring this to some schools. Get
it in front of kids and TEACHERs. They might be your best evangelists. One
TEACHER has many STUDENTS who have twice as many PARENTS who have checkbooks.

Also, it would be especially cool if each background graphic related to the
sentence presented -- like a second tier for reinforcing the learning
experience.

~~~
sandaru1
Nice idea. We should try to reach some teachers.

Actually, the background image may not be a bad idea, but the problem is that
we currently have about 100 sentences for the Free version and keep adding new
sentences for the Pro version. So, keeping up the background would be a huge
task (along with the file sizes)

------
Mz
One potential target audience: Homeschoolers. A term you should learn and use:
"carschooling". This would be a great activity to teach them something and
keep them out of mom or dad's hair while driving around to all the activities
that some busy homeschoolers pursue. I have already posted it to one (edit:
two) of the lists I am on.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.

~~~
sandaru1
Thanks for spreading the word. Sure, we'll let you know the results.

